# Price Gouging



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

People "have" to have gas to get to work, school, etc... so it is regulated. Guns are regulated by supply and demand and this demand isn't based on daily needs. Just a lot of people wanting to beat the bans. It's crazy what has happened to the price of guns and the availbility of ammo right now!


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Because they can. I seem to remember 4 years ago the same thing happened when Obama was elected the first time. People freaked out and as.demand.increased so did the price. If people relax and realize the government isnt going to take our guns prices will drop just like they did before.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Obama is a piece of C rap and Americans (with a brain) know it.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

Simple economics and the difference between regulations on commodities/necessities and things we just want. It's not something everyone needs to keep the economy functioning, guns are one of those things that the politicians can leverage for votes (either gun control or 2nd amendment rights) they will never be able to leverage gun prices so they really dont care. Regulating pricing would also pretty much blow up any form of free market functionality that we have left in this world. Its simple supply vs. demand. We have a threat to the supply and a climbing demand so prices skyrocket. When things blow over and demand stabilizes and the supply threats either happen or they dont, then the price will stabilize and things will truck on as normal.


----------

